# Suggested Rides near Seaside, Oregon?



## mdehner (Sep 1, 2002)

I like to climb, and I'd prefer lower-traffic roads to 101. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

*Seaside area riding*

Just across the street from the Bell Bouy seafood shop on Hwy 101 in Seaside is a road (can't remember name) that will get you around most of 101 leading north of Seaside. It bends north (left) and takes you to a 4-way stop. 
Go straight thru stop and then turn right on the Lewis & Clark River Rd, just before a bridge at Hwy 101. 
After a half mile or less you'll climb past the old dump and then the road gets very nice. Very smooth, good scenery and almost no traffic. 
After a couple miles, turn left on Logan Rd and cross the Lewis & Clark River. 
Follow this for a mile or so and turn right on Tucker Creek Lane. Climb up and drop down to Youngs River Rd. 
You can either turn right and go around Youngs Bay (I haven't done that for quite a while because the road was in bad shape. It may be repaved by now), or go left, which is what I do. 
At 4-way intesction, turn left on Lewis & Clark Rd, and climb hill. 
After a few miles, turn right on Ft. Clatsop Rd and cross bridge. Follow main road, pass Ft. Clatsop. 
I can't remember the name of the road at the next intersection, but turn left, you'll see a hill in front of you. 
I take this road to Hwy 101 and head back to Gearhart. The shoulder is very good all the way to Gearhart, very much unlike the shoulder in Seaside. 
Turn left off Hwy 101 after leaving Gearhart but before you cross river into Seaside. It will be somewhere around a 40 mile ride.


----------

